# Swollen feet from test?



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 19, 2022)

Ok so the last couple days my feet have ballooned up pretty crazy, I take creatine too and I read that test can cause swollen feet. I can literally feel the water move around in my feet when I walk . I’ve heard that swollen feet could be a cause of a heart condition but I have no family history of a bad heart. Thoughts? Should I be worried ?


----------



## Jonjon (Mar 19, 2022)

Estradiol too high?


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 19, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Ok so the last couple days my feet have ballooned up pretty crazy, I take creatine too and I read that test can cause swollen feet. I can literally feel the water move around in my feet when I walk . I’ve heard that swollen feet could be a cause of a heart condition but I have no family history of a bad heart. Thoughts? Should I be worried ?


How much test you running and how long have you been on cycle? Can't say I've ever experienced that with test, I have when dehydrated and running hgh/mk years ago.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 19, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Estradiol too high?


My estradiol is at 81 I started taking calcium d and dim to bring it down a bit. Test is at 1163


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 19, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> How much test you running and how long have you been on cycle? Can't say I've ever experienced that with test, I have when dehydrated and running hgh/mk years ago.


I’m on TRT been on since December, doing 200mgs a week


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 19, 2022)

Might be the creatine


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 19, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> My estradiol is at 81 I started taking calcium d and dim to bring it down a bit. Test is at 1163


Is that all you have on hand, no real AI? DIM is not absolutely proven to lower estrogen unless you've personally seen it on yourself.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 19, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Is that all you have on hand, no real AI? DIM is not absolutely proven to lower estrogen unless you've personally seen it on yourself.


Oh no I have real AI on hand as well, anastrozole . I’d just prefer not to take it unless I have to


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 19, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Might be the creatine


Thats what I was thinking too


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 19, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Is that all you have on hand, no real AI? DIM is not absolutely proven to lower estrogen unless you've personally seen it on yourself.


So more reading around,  these two can possibly lower estrogen, however I'd monitor for improvements to see if it's working. I'd love to see someone get bloodwork using both, a few guys i real had to ditch it and run low dose AI.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 19, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Thats what I was thinking too



It's been awhile about creatine talk, years actually but monohydrate is one that I'm pretty sure blew the whole body up, maybe the micronized version just hit spots of the body.

I'd look around about those things.


----------



## Jonjon (Mar 19, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Oh no I have real AI on hand as well, anastrozole . I’d just prefer not to take it unless I have to


If I could feel water sloshing around in my feet, I don’t think taking a half an arimidex is an unhealthy option

Drop the creatine. When you’re on gear creatine is pointless


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 19, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> If I could feel water sloshing around in my feet, I don’t think taking a half an arimidex is an unhealthy option
> 
> Drop the creatine. When you’re on gear creatine is pointless


Gotcha


----------



## CJ (Mar 19, 2022)

Elevate your feet as much as possible, especially at night. 

Maybe try a natural diuretic, like dandelion root. 

Have you drastically changed your fluid intake lately? Your diet? Stress level? Sleep amount?


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> Elevate your feet as much as possible, especially at night.
> 
> Maybe try a natural diuretic, like dandelion root.
> 
> Have you drastically changed your fluid intake lately? Your diet? Stress level? Sleep amount?


I elevated last night and it seemed to help a little 
I’m pretty sure dandelion root is in the liver protection pills I take 
Water I stay around a gallon a day or close to it 
Diet and stress are about the same
Only thing that’s changed is my sleep, due to my job I work till 6am and usually only get about five hours of sleep


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 12, 2022)

So foot/feet still swollen. Gotten worse. Talked to my primary and my TRT clinician and neither seem to be too worried about it. Primary gave me water pills to get the fluid out. I’m also working a job that has me on my feet for 8 hrs so everything I do at home to heal my foot gets negated after a 8 hr shift


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 12, 2022)

Pics


----------



## Send0 (Apr 13, 2022)

Have you gotten blood work since you started experiencing this? If so then can you post up your full panels.

Personally I would have skipped the DIM and calcium d, and hopped straight into the AI. Some side effects aren't worth dicking around with alternative methods.

I'm amazed that your primary or TRT clinic is not concerned about this. Whenever I think of edema I begin to get concerned about heart stress and potential kidney stress, or proper circulation in the extremities.

I say this not to scare you or spread misinformation, but to stress that the doctors you are working with shouldn't be so non-chalant about this.

Please post your full blood panels. If you don't have bloodwork then go get it immediately!


----------



## TODAY (Apr 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Have you gotten blood work since you started experiencing this? If so then can you post up your full panels.
> 
> Personally I would have skipped the DIM and calcium d, and hopped straight into the AI. Some side effects aren't worth dicking around with alternative methods.
> 
> ...


Absolutely this.

Are you experiencing any cough or chest tightness?


----------



## Bridgestone (Apr 13, 2022)

I had this when I binged on sweets for 2 days only.  My wife wanted to take me to the hospital - I didn't even notice.  I was tempted to jump on letro or asin but decided to just quit the crap at night before bed and within 2-3 days my feet/ankles were normal again without adding an AI..

You been eating donuts and cake?


----------



## GSgator (Apr 13, 2022)

Dude you better get that looked at who gives a fuck what those doctors are saying there’s a reason why  they call it practicing medicine. Swollen feet like that is not a good sign like sendo said it could be heart related. IMO and not to scare you I would be driving my ass to urgent care right now if my feet just mysteriously started swelling  up like that.  Fuck  throwing random drugs at it hoping somethings gonna stick to the wall.  Go get that shit triaged and start narrowing down causes it could be nothing .


----------



## shackleford (Apr 13, 2022)

maybe i missed it, but have you been checking you blood pressure?

Definitly find a doc who takes this seriously and investigates the cause. It might be nothing, but could very well be something.

edit. i just noticed this was posted almost a month ago... @Be_A_Hero, how you doing with this?

ok im retarded. you updated this today... dont mind me. just find a doc that actually wants to help you


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 13, 2022)

shackleford said:


> edit. i just noticed this was posted almost a month ago... @Be_A_Hero, how you doing with this?


He just updated his terrible feet pics earlier today.. I'd say, not well


----------



## shackleford (Apr 13, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> He just updated his terrible feet pics earlier today.. I'd say, not well


yea i just realized, thanks. i have a bad habit of reading throught threads without looking at the dates.

he really has to investigate this further. im worried its a sign of some underlying problem.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Have you gotten blood work since you started experiencing this? If so then can you post up your full panels.
> 
> Personally I would have skipped the DIM and calcium d, and hopped straight into the AI. Some side effects aren't worth dicking around with alternative methods.
> 
> ...


I posted my blood labs from a few weeks ago they are in my log but I’ll put a link here to it. Everything looked ok though


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 13, 2022)

Bridgestone said:


> I had this when I binged on sweets for 2 days only.  My wife wanted to take me to the hospital - I didn't even notice.  I was tempted to jump on letro or asin but decided to just quit the crap at night before bed and within 2-3 days my feet/ankles were normal again without adding an AI..
> 
> You been eating donuts and cake?


Not donuts but some tasty cakes yes, was trying to get some extra calories in


----------



## TODAY (Apr 13, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I posted my blood labs from a few weeks ago they are in my log but I’ll put a link here to it. Everything looked ok though


Are you posting from the hospital?


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 13, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Are you posting from the hospital?


No work but you guys are making me believe I should take a trip there today


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 13, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Absolutely this.
> 
> Are you experiencing any cough or chest tightness?


Neither


----------



## TODAY (Apr 13, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> No work but you guys are making me believe I should take a trip there today


I'd definitely recommend that you have a medical professional look at those feet.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 13, 2022)

shackleford said:


> maybe i missed it, but have you been checking you blood pressure?
> 
> Definitly find a doc who takes this seriously and investigates the cause. It might be nothing, but could very well be something.
> 
> ...


Got my blood pressure checked when i went to my primary a few days ago, 120 over 80


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 13, 2022)

Labs on this page, from a few weeks ago before I had the swollen feet maybe i should get them done again 






						The log of a guy trying to be a Hero
					

Late breakfast today, woke up early yesterday but didn’t have the energy for the gym, right it’s 10 had to feed my daughter first but for me it’s cherrios the oat style ones, and egg my daughter didn’t eat pb and j and a banana   I gotta get my lifestyle dialed in it’s so hard with a toddler...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 13, 2022)

Also this job isn’t helping I’m literally on my feet 8 hrs


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 13, 2022)

Dude go to the hospital.


----------



## GymRat97 (Apr 13, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Labs on this page, from a few weeks ago before I had the swollen feet maybe i should get them done again


I don't think bloodwork from before you had swollen feet are relevant.

You need new blood work while you are experiencing symptoms/issues


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 13, 2022)

GymRat97 said:


> I don't think bloodwork from before you had swollen feet are relevant.
> 
> You need new blood work while you are experiencing symptoms/issues



Great first message.  How about you go write a introduction.


----------



## GymRat97 (Apr 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Great first message.  How about you go write a introduction.


Thanks, I'm good.


----------



## GymRat97 (Apr 13, 2022)

@Be_A_Hero Did your primary/trt clinic even see your feet, or did you just talk to them over the phone. IMO that level of swelling is not normal, even with high E2.

If the hormone panels in your bloodwork are your trough levels, then you can afford to lower your test dosage to see if that does anything to relieve your symptoms. But I'd get new blood work first, and really preferably I'd make a doctor see me and listen to me/look at my feet.

I mean your feet look like water balloons. I can't believe they brushed you, and gave you diuretics without actually looking into what might be causing it.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 13, 2022)

I’m going to urgent care


----------



## GymRat97 (Apr 13, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I’m going to urgent care


Good call man. I can tell everyone in the thread is concerned for you. Please keep us updated as to what they say.

Be sure to let them know your full history, including that you were given diuretics but that they aren't working.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 13, 2022)

GymRat97 said:


> Good call man. I can tell everyone in the thread is concerned for you. Please keep us updated as to what they say.
> 
> Be sure to let them know your full history, including that you were given diuretics but that they aren't working.


Yessir I’m here now been waiting for hours


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 13, 2022)

I love all y’all for real, thank you. Don’t have a mom or dad, brothers or sisters. I’m so thankful for the love I get here


----------



## GSgator (Apr 13, 2022)

Well brother I hope truly it turns out to be nothing please keep us updated.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 13, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Well brother I hope truly it turns out to be nothing please keep us updated.


Yessir


----------



## GymRat97 (Apr 13, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Yessir I’m here now been waiting for hours





Be_A_Hero said:


> I love all y’all for real, thank you. Don’t have a mom or dad, brothers or sisters. I’m so thankful for the love I get here


I'm new here, but I think any human being with an ounce of care in their heart would be there for you.

I've had friends have swelling like that... Not from anabolics but other health reasons. In one case it ended up being related to undiagnosed diabetes; which doesn't seem to be your situation. In another friends case it was related to renal failure.

I hope yours is truly hormone related, as that seems like it would be easy enough to fix by better dialing in your dose and using an AI if necessary as dictated by blood work.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 14, 2022)

Ok so I’m home now. Doc said to reduce the salt intake which I don’t eat much of only a moderate amount for the pumps. She kinda echoed what the other docs said about switching to compression socks and better shoes for standing. She said that if I start flexing my ankles and foot more I can get the blood out. She said what’s happening is that blood is entering my foot but not leaving at the same rate. Gotta get the blood moving better in there. She said to possibly drop the test…idk about that one. I’m thinking about possibly dropping my pre workout though. She explained that dilated blood vessels would keep the blood in my foot as well. And this started maybe a week after i started taking my pre workout


----------



## GSgator (Apr 14, 2022)

Fuck yea so everything checked out good on the major things. My concern was something cardiac related.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 14, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Fuck yea so everything checked out good on the major things. My concern was something cardiac related.


Me too I’m gonna give blood tho I’m overdue


----------



## Send0 (Apr 14, 2022)

Glad to see the doctor at urgent care actually looked at you and then explained what's going on. This gives you more clues as what to do 

If all measures fail, then at least consider dropping your test a bit. You're already at the top edge of the reference range, you could afford to reduce the dose in an effort to improve this issue... again, if you've tried everything else and see no improvement.

Hopefully it's just the pre-workout, like you said.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Glad to see the doctor at urgent care actually looked at you and then explained what's going on. This gives you more clues as what to do
> 
> If all measures fail, then at least consider dropping your test a bit. You're already at the top edge of the reference range, you could afford to reduce the dose in an effort to improve this issue... again, if you've tried everything else and see no improvement.
> 
> Hopefully it's just the pre-workout, like you said.


Yea bro I’m thinking the dilation from the pre workout could be causing it, but damn do I love the pumps smh


----------



## TODAY (Apr 14, 2022)

Glad to hear that you're okay, man.


Did you end up taking the diuretic that you were prescribed?


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 14, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Pics


That looks awful- I agree with @Send0


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 14, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Glad to hear that you're okay, man.
> 
> 
> Did you end up taking the diuretic that you were prescribed?


I did but I feel like it didn’t do anything, also the urgent care doc said it’s counter productive since it’s gonna make me thirsty all the time, but I gallon a day is my norm


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That looks awful- I agree with @Send0


Feels awful but hopefully I can get on the rebound now that I know to keep moving it around


----------



## TODAY (Apr 14, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Feels awful but hopefully I can get on the rebound now that I know to keep moving it around


Probably wouldn't hurt to up your intake of bananas, potatoes, spinach, etc. for a few days just to cover your electrolyte bases


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 14, 2022)

Holy fk, page 3 until somebody mentioned sodium intake.  Right way blame it on estrogen.  Seriously fellas? Ok I've been on 600 test only with swollen ankles and a gram of test and zero swelling.  Taking same amount of AI both times.  What was the difference then BRICKS?  How much fking sodium and carbs I was inhaling.  Glad you actually saw doc brother.  Oh, and for the record CHF can occur despite "normal" bloodwork.  

I said in a very recent post in another thread, shit can be going in and your labs look fine.  That's really something to heed, especially in light of the most recent bodybuilder death.  

OP, just curious, any shortness of breath with stuff you would normally be short of breath with those feet.

Any of you get feet like that in the future, see a doc right away.  OK? Seriously.  That's more than a little puffy.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 14, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Me too I’m gonna give blood tho I’m overdue


Tell them to take it directly from your feet 🤣


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 14, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Holy fk, page 3 until somebody mentioned sodium intake.  Right way blame it on estrogen.  Seriously fellas? Ok I've been on 600 test only with swollen ankles and a gram of test and zero swelling.  Taking same amount of AI both times.  What was the difference then BRICKS?  How much fking sodium and carbs I was inhaling.  Glad you actually saw doc brother.  Oh, and for the record CHF can occur despite "normal" bloodwork.
> 
> I said in a very recent post in another thread, shit can be going in and your labs look fine.  That's really something to heed, especially in light of the most recent bodybuilder death.
> 
> ...


I always eat a lot of carbs I can’t lie about that but homemade waffles is as sloppy as it gets, and no shortness of breath at all I do about 8 hrs worth of walking patrolling I do security. I have put on about almost 40 pounds since December though that might have a role in this too


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 14, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I always eat a lot of carbs I can’t lie about that but homemade waffles is as sloppy as it gets, and no shortness of breath at all I do about 8 hrs worth of walking patrolling I do security. I have put on about almost 40 pounds since December though that might have a role in this too





Be_A_Hero said:


> I always eat a lot of carbs I can’t lie about that but homemade waffles is as sloppy as it gets, and no shortness of breath at all I do about 8 hrs worth of walking patrolling I do security. I have put on about almost 40 pounds since December though that might have a role in this too


You've pretty much answered your own question right there.  Weight gain plus the walking.  Bro, that's a lot of weight in a short time.  Forty lbs in 4 months, most of that's gonna fat and water.  To gain that I'd say, yeah, probably a lot of carbs.  It's really easy to not pay attention to your sodium when you're eating that much as well.  I'd say compression socks and lose some if that weight.  That much that quick isn't good for you.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 17, 2022)

Been doing the exercises from the doc, my foot is almost back to normal thank God


----------



## Send0 (Apr 17, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Been doing the exercises from the doc, my foot is almost back to normal thank God


What exercises? Just flexing the foot and ankle, or did she give you something more to do?

Did you change anything else? Reduce sodium or anything else? Just curious if it's only the exercises that seem to have fixed you, or if there's something else.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> What exercises? Just flexing the foot and ankle, or did she give you something more to do?
> 
> Did you change anything else? Reduce sodium or anything else? Just curious if it's only the exercises that seem to have fixed you, or if there's something else.


Mainly just flexing my foot in different directions, I cut out my pre workout which has sodium in it, and I took out the sweets from my diet.


----------

